# SOCCER BETTING TIPS



## chantal86 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hey guys , Always check good tipsters with betting history. Do not just commit without seeing their past efficiency. There is this webapp that I personally use, it s called don’t bet invest. It’s a free service and offers a lot of education and has a live efficiency for their algorithm.


----------



## tommmm (Nov 9, 2021)

it is quite easy to fake a good betting history so even with checking you have to be extra careful


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 15, 2021)

Goalooin updates the latest and fastest soccer live scores, results and fixture for more than 1000+ matches, including NPFL, EPL.


----------

